# Why Bother Asking Then?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The seller of this watch Services Chronograph W/Watch Possibly WW1 in his description says



> Now why do I think it dates from WW1? Gut feeling. Anyone out there suggesting a date please let me know


So I sent him this message...



> Hi, you asked if anyone could suggest a date for this chronograph. I collect Services watches & am slowly gathering information on the company. The Services Watch Co., Ltd., was founded around 1927 by a Mr Frank Liqourish in Leicester. The company did not make the watches themselves rather they had either complete units made for them by various companies or assembled bought in the parts in the factory. The case & logo style of the chrono dates it to the mid 1930s.
> 
> I hope this is of use.


To which he replied...



> thanks for the info on the watch. I am surprised though because I still feel sure the watch is older than the thirties.


To which I replied...



> I understand your sceptisim, a lot of Services watches look older then they actually are, however Services was local to me & from the research I`ve done through the Leicestershire Puplic Records Office & main Referance Library the earliest records for the Company date its founding to around 1927.


He said thanks but even though that was a week ago he hasn`t amended the details, as I said in the title; why bother asking then?


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The seller of this watch Services Chronograph W/Watch Possibly WW1 in his description says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, well you made one fatal mistake. You didn't give him the answer he wanted!

Just goes to show, you can't help some people. Well done for trying tho' :clapping:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

"You're very welcome, as further evidence of my generosity, allow me to report to eBay about the misrepresentation in your item description. Have a nice day." Or not. Whatever. Perhaps anyone bidding will look for info online and find this thread. 

BTW, I'm sure we all know we shouldn't be linking directly to the auction, but mentioning that this chap's auction is #150505501093 is probably admissible, and perhaps will get more curious bidders finding your information here before bidding.

Just a mischievious idea....


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Yea sounds like he was fishing for the answer he was chasing. There's just no pleasing some people. Wonder if he would have updated his ad straight away if you said it was from 1905 or something similar.

Doesn't he know better than to doubt Mach on a Services subject???


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel your pain, as a former U.S. President often said. Not long ago, I had the same experience with an ebay seller on this side of the Atlantic. He listed a Hamilton electric wristwatch from the late 1950s and described it, erroneously, as a similar model that is quite rare. I sent him a friendly message mentioning the mistake and referred him to the standard reference book on Hamilton electrics. Also, I noted the item number of a recent auction involving the less common watch so he could easily compare it with his. Never heard from the guy, and he did not change his listing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> BTW, I'm sure we all know we shouldn't be linking directly to the auction, but mentioning that this chap's auction is #150505501093 is probably admissible, and perhaps will get more curious bidders finding your information here before bidding.


Actually it is allowable :yes:

Love the rest of your suggestions though


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Must be human nature (for some people at least) to keep trying until they get the answer they want. At least once a week I'll get a telephone call from someone asking a question, do they need permit to burn waste wood in a biomass boiler for example. Yes you do I reply and end of conversation. 5 minutes later, they call back, ask for someone else and ask the same question!

Good on you for at least answering him though.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Odd looking chronograph movement. Seems to have half the bits missing.

I agree with everybody else. The seller was looking for information that would enhance the value of the item. He felt that a post-1927 date lowered its value so he failed to acknowledge the information.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> Odd looking chronograph movement. Seems to have half the bits missing.


You`re right, I`d not noticed that...



compare with this one from my files (nicked of ebay)










I do want to add one of these chronos to my collection but I think I`ll pass on this one :wink2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> > Odd looking chronograph movement. Seems to have half the bits missing.
> ...


Could explain why he said "It winds like a bag of nails"


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Actually it is allowable :yes:


:blush: Oops, I was confusing this with another forum I frequent, where only one's own auctions can be linked to.

My God, with all the dirt on that movment, I hadn't noticed all the missing bits. You really ought to report this guy ... he's selling a broken, incomplete timepiece, and trying to pass it off for something it ain't ("it is fully working"). That's a clear foul on eBay.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

If the truth can be told,so as to be understood,then it surely should be believed! :umnik2:

it would seem though he would rather go with his feelings than the facts that were kindly presented to him? :no2:

He obviously didn't know who he was dealing with!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> He said thanks but even though that was a week ago he hasn`t amended the details, as I said in the title; why bother asking then?


Reminds me of the seller to whom I wrote yesterday. He had listed a watch as being part of a limited run of only 100 units, in response to which I wrote informing him that in fact there were 400 made. He also said thanks ...and then failed to update his listing in light of the new information.

I think maybe our sellers have a mild allergy to accuracy, and they're stocking up on fresh ointment before they amend their descriptions.:doctor:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i just sent an e-mail to a seller on a well known auction site selling a Â£1200 IWC wristwatch which isn't a real one, as the dial is mis-spelt, movement unmarked, and just a ordinary S & Co pocket watch movement re-cased with a new dial. There's 3 other IWC fakes out there as well, a Grande Complication for Â£76!!! don't think it has a repeater function though..... :to_become_senile:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I love how people on the Bay assert a period of manufacture apparently based uninformed instinct. This applies to everything, not just watches. I guess they saw something like it in an old film, therefore that must be when it was made. :thumbsdown:

As far as Mach's original point, I suppose if these people wish hard enough, perhaps it will become true. 

Later,

William


----------

